# Warm Weather



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Warning...The first warm weekend, the Bird-Brains will be coming out
of the woodwork.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

They sure will be....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I always hated the dock - ramp sitters with their gear spread out out all over.. some would move and some look at you like your in their way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I told him...I don't care where you fish, but, don't be alarmed if someone gives
gives you a ration of s#*%


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I'll wait until the weekend is over...


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I prefer to wait it out also. I definitely feel for the weekend warriors where it’s their only time to get out and then they have to deal with ignorant and or careless ppl. A call to the game warden can go a long way but on a weekend like this they’re probably inundated with calls


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Drivers stunned by pickup truck with boat on roof traveling through Savannah, Georgia does he drive the truck down the ramp till the boat floats?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeada said:


> Drivers stunned by pickup truck with boat on roof traveling through Savannah, Georgia does he drive the truck down the ramp till the boat floats?


Hard to believe that's legal or even real or even possible...lol.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw a trailer at Mogadore that was mounted on the bed of a pickup with remote controlol to tillt the trailer up and slide the boat down the trailer to the water.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeada said:


> Drivers stunned by pickup truck with boat on roof traveling through Savannah, Georgia does he drive the truck down the ramp till the boat floats?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop posting tgat picture of me please


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

RossN said:


> I'll wait until the weekend is over...


yep


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I really wish I would of took a picture today. A woman standing on the roof of her suv for a half hour, just to load a 30lb kayak. Lol.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You all got it right but don’t ever tell the baitshop where their bitin! This resembles Oriental Bay off the old Lansinger Rd boat stakes, years ago, the day after I told them crappie were bitin! Ticknor Bay scheduled to look like this in about a couple weeks(good luck with a trailer parking space!)


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

That's the truth right there!


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

mrb1 said:


> They sure will be....
> View attachment 487193





mrb1 said:


> They sure will be....
> View attachment 487193


what in the mountains of West Virginia is going on here?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mrb1 said:


> View attachment 487195


The Whaler won’t sink(the Truck,___Not so much)!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

What in the mountain,lol invite that guy fishing!!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

You know I got to thinking about this tread and I have a question "What the HE!! is Warm Weather?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait till morning.....30 degrees.....I'll have it all to myself.
Cold front will have them pushed out to the first drop...Easy Pickens....I hope


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> Can't wait till morning.....30 degrees.....I'll have it all to myself.
> Cold front will have them pushed out to the first drop...Easy Pickens....I hope


excuse me all to yourself ? I think not I'll wait on ya LOL


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Upland said:


> You know I got to thinking about this tread and I have a question "What the HE!! is Warm Weather?


Outstanding question lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard winter doesn't end till June..... Maybe


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I heard winter doesn't end till June..... Maybe


It's almost my and I'm freezing out in my backyard!! Bs!!


----------



## mark.hornacek (Dec 1, 2021)

c. j. stone said:


> You all got it right but don’t ever tell the baitshop where their bitin! This resembles Oriental Bay off the old Lansinger Rd boat stakes, years ago, the day after I told them crappie were bitin! Ticknor Bay scheduled to look like this in about a couple weeks(good luck with a trailer parking space!)
> 
> View attachment 487230


----------



## mark.hornacek (Dec 1, 2021)

Jeepers! Your supposed to wait after you fish to take care of that 12pack


----------

